# císař (etymologie)



## Linni

Odkud pochází české slovo *císař*? Kdy se začalo používat?

Je to z latinského "Caesar"?


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Odkud pochází české slovo *císař*? Kdy se začalo používat?
> 
> Je to z latinského "Caesar"?


Ano, je to odvozeno z Caesar (stejně jako Kaiser a car). Etymologie latinského slova zde.

Kdy se začalo používat: Dobrá otázka.  Vzhledem ke kontaktům slovanského obyvatelstva s byzantskou říší nejspíše nějaké pojmenování existovalo (tehdy ještě samozřejmě v praslovanštině) od dob, kdy se slovanské obyvatelstvo usídlilo ve středu Evropy. Čeština se začala z praslovanštiny vydělovat ke konci 1. tisíciletí - v době, kdy na Západě vzkvétalo obnovené císařství, které se nás bytostně týkalo. Lze tedy předpokládat, že slovo císař existovalo od prvopočátků samostatné češtiny. Jinou věcí jsou samozřejmě písemné prameny, které bohužel nejsou k dispozici. V Dalimilově kronice se ciesař poprvé vyskytuje v souvislosti se Svatoplukem (vlastně ještě dříve v pasáži o Ctiradovi a Šárce, ale tam mi není moc jasné).

Jana


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> Ano, je to odvozeno z Caesar (stejně jako Kaiser a car). Etymologie latinského slova zde.
> 
> Kdy se začalo používat: Dobrá otázka.  Vzhledem ke kontaktům slovanského obyvatelstva s byzantskou říší nejspíše nějaké pojmenování existovalo (tehdy ještě samozřejmě v praslovanštině) od dob, kdy se slovanské obyvatelstvo usídlilo ve středu Evropy. Čeština se začala z praslovanštiny vydělovat ke konci 1. tisíciletí - v době, kdy na Západě vzkvétalo obnovené císařství, které se nás bytostně týkalo. Lze tedy předpokládat, že slovo císař existovalo od prvopočátků samostatné češtiny. Jinou věcí jsou samozřejmě písemné prameny, které bohužel nejsou k dispozici. V Dalimilově kronice se ciesař poprvé vyskytuje v souvislosti se Svatoplukem (vlastně ještě dříve v pasáži o Ctiradovi a Šárce, ale tam mi není moc jasné).
> 
> Jana


 
Hmmm... Děkuju!  

Mám ale ještě jednu otázku, která se teď týká angličtiny... Jak se tedy anglicky čte "Caesar"? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julius_Caesar => kaisar => latinská výslovnost, která se v angličtině nepoužívá?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etymology_of_the_name_of_Julius_Caesar => [siːzə(r)]


----------



## werrr

Používají to druhé, tj. čtou si to po svém. Dost jsem si toho užil při sledování originální verze seriálu "Já, Claudius". Třeba takový "Sídženas" mně dal zabrat .


----------

